# LUXTA Cho Ra Mắt Bộ Thiết Bị Vệ Sinh Series 29 Đẳng Cấp Mới



## luxtatbvs (18 Tháng năm 2021)

Bộ sưu tập Series 29 thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA gồm những sản phẩm gì?​Bộ sưu tập Series 29 mang đến vẻ đẹp thẩm Mỹ theo đuổi giá trị cốt lõi của sản phẩm và sự tinh tế đảm bảo cả tính năng để đưa ra những thiết kế thể hiện sự chu đáo tinh tế . Vậy Bộ sưu tập Series 29 của thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA gồm những sản phẩm gì? Hãy cùng Showroom LUXTA tìm hiểu nhé!


1/ Bồn cầu 1 khối LUXTA LT-104

Đây là chiếc bồn cầu LUXTA 1 khối có thiết kế không vành mỏng. Một cửa xảxoáy, một cửa đẩy trợ lực, mức xả 4,5L/3,0L.Công nghệ Eco-Lux siêu chống bám bẩn, lớp phủ Nano cao cấp bảo vệ lớp men sứ. Xử lý bốn vấn đề chính liên quan đến độ sạch: vết trầy xước, vết bẩn, vết cặn nước cứng và vi khuẩn tích tụ. Giúp việc cọ rửa trở nên nhẹ nhàng, đơn giản hơn bao giờ hết. Giữ cho bề mặt bàn cầu không bị bám các vết ố đen.







Bồn cầu 1 khối cao cấp LUXTA LT-104



2/ Chậu rửa mặt LUXTA LL-103B

Châu Lavabo LL-103B với đặc tính kháng khuẩn, dễ lau chùi.Chất liệu sứ Ceramic cao cấp, chống bám bẩn.Thiết kế sang trọng thẩm mỹ, phù hợp với nhiều công trình khác nhau.





Chậu lavabo cao cấp LUXTA LL-103B



3/ Vòi chậu nóng lạnh LUXTA L1229 - L1229B

Vòi lavabo nóng lạnh L1229 và L1229B  này có van ceramic, lớp mạ Cr/Ni chất lượng cao .Kết cấu bên trong vững vàng và được chứng nhận chất lượng:Tiêu chuẩn quốc tế về quản lý chất lượng ISO-9001 & Tiêu chuẩn quốc tế về quản lý môi trường ISO-14001. Sử dụng chất liệu đồng thau cao cấp với tỉ lệ đồng mở mức cho phép, đảm bảo an toàn sử dụng cho người tiêu dùng. Kết hợp với kiểu dáng thiết kế tay cầm độc đáo, phù hợp cho tất cả các không gian phòng tắm.









Vòi lavabo nóng lạnh LUXTA L1229​







Vòi lavabo nóng lạnh LUXTA L1229B​



4/ Vòi chén nóng lạnh LUXTA L3229V

Ngoài chất lượng sản phẩm đảm bảo an toàn sức khoẻ cho người tiêu dùng thì vòi chén nóng lạnh L3229V cũng được thiết kế theo kiểu tay cầm mỏng, hợp thẩm mỹ dễ dàng lắp đặt cho bất cứ căn bếp nào, từ cổ điển cho đến hiện đại tiên tiến nhất.








Vòi chén nóng lạnh LUXTA L3229V​


5/ Vòi Sen Tắm Cây LUXTA L7229 nhiệt độ

Đây là sự kết hợp giữa bộ củ sen tắm nhiệt độ và bộ phụ kiện sen cây cao cấp.Bát sen được thiết kế đặc biệt giúp cho phun nước đều.Sen được thiết kế với chấtl liệu đồng thau bền bỉ và giúp tiết kiệm nước. Kiểu dáng thẩm mỹ hợp mọi phong cách phòng tắm. 






Sen cây nóng lạnh LUXTA L7229.



6/ Củ sen nóng lạnh LUXTA L2229M

Củ sen nóng lạnh L2229M được thiết kế nhỏ gọn, với bộ chuyển nước bán tự động giúp cho người sử dụng dễ dàng thao tác chuyển đổi từ chế độ vòi xả hồ sang tay hoa sen mà không phải gặp những vấn đề khó khăn.







Củ sen nóng lạnh LUXTA L2229M​


Trên đây là Bộ sưu tập Series 29 của thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA  Nếu có bất kỳ thắc mắc nào cần giải đáp, tư vấn hoặc cần mua các sản phẩm thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA khác bạn hãy liên hệ ngay đường dây nóng của LUXTA, hoặc các bạn đang muốn trải nghiệm các sản phẩm thực tế của thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA nói chung và Series 29 nói riêng, các bạn có thể đế ngay showroom của LUXTA tại địa chỉ 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú để xem sản phẩm nhé!

==================================



Chi tiết xin liên hệ:

✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA

✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM

✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân

✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:

- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa

- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo

✳ Fanpage Facebook: senvoichinhhang


----------

